# stabilizer jack mounting options



## Doc1976 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello guy's new to the forum and have a question for the experts. I'm building a small camper trailer out of a truck bed using the truck frame and suspension and all. I am at the point of mounting the stabilizer jacks (I know it may be a bit overkill) I have purchase the atwood swingdown style jacks that telescope. My question is about which direction to mount them. Do I mount them to swing down towards the front and rear or to the sides? or should I mount them at an angle to swing out from all 4 corners? I am trying to reduce the movement of the trailer once detached from the truck as much as possible. any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------

